# Crack of Dawn



## cornpile (Aug 14, 2012)

trying to catch a meteor this past weekend,didnt....


----------



## XIronheadX (Aug 14, 2012)

Very nice picture just the same!


----------



## rip18 (Aug 14, 2012)

You may not have caught a meteor, but you sure caught a neat early morning view!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 14, 2012)

Still a beautiful shot!


----------



## Hoss (Aug 14, 2012)

Love those early morning shots when the sky is just starting to glow.  Not a fan of being up to get them though.  Beautiful shot.

Hoss


----------



## quinn (Aug 14, 2012)

Very nice sir,maybe next time!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 14, 2012)

Sweet!  Beautiful daybreak!


----------



## gregg dudley (Aug 14, 2012)

Man, That shot makes me think of walking to my treestand just a little late in the morning.  Love it.


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Aug 21, 2012)

Scenes like Your photo are blessed with His ardent wonderment....


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 21, 2012)

Very nice photo, even without a meteor!!  

I tried to watch the meteor show ... but the mosquitoes were stronger willed than I was!!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Aug 22, 2012)

I find it well composed ,Cornpile !


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 22, 2012)

really like this one as well ! has a peaceful mood to it !!!


----------



## rip18 (Sep 2, 2012)

Might not have caught a meteor, but you sure got a pretty purple predawn sky!


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Sep 3, 2012)

Cool pic of a constellation though.


----------

